# What do you wear when it's hot outside



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't have pictures, and I know it's not recomended, but shorts and a spaghetti strap or halter top is my choice. Although if I'm competing I still ride in my jeans and show shirt (HOT HOT HOT! Hate it  ) 

I'm notorious, however, for riding on my swimsuit if it gets over 95 degrees. 

Whoever said Oregon was always wet has never been farther than Portland.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Same here! Shorts and a spaghetti strap tank or just regular tank top but only at the barn. Anywhere else and I'm in jeans and a shirt. Most schooling shows in the area allow thick strap tank tops though if it's hot.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I wore some long-ish shorts and boots..haha...it wasn't comfortable in a saddle but i still road. Jeans and riding in the summer feels icky but I usually only ride in jeans but it's not a good feeling.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I still wear joddies, sometimes half chaps, and a tshirt or singlet top or whatever. If im just mucking around, trail ride or something, its the same only without the chaps. 
Though, where i live it never really gets very hot so i dont have much of a problem wearing that stuff, especially if i ride in the cooler parts of the day.

Last year I was over at the coast visiting relos. Was so hot, and i love the heat but i dont know what i'd do if i had to ride in it, i dont like wearing shorts and stuff when i ride.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

How fun! Have a horse I can borrow!? Haha.

I typically still wear my breeches and boots and half chaps when I ride unless I'm REALLY dying. Then I wear my breeches and tennis shoes, but I fold breeches up to my legs get some air. And I'm typically in a sports bra or bikini top. I don't handle heat well, so for the most part, I try to ride very early or I don't ride at all.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish it was 90 in Massachusetts. It has been nearly 100 and humid every day this week, I have been riding barebck, in a tank top and some jeans with boots and chaps. I feel like it would be seen as improper if I wore anything less to the barn I board at


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

When it's really hot I'm bareback, sports bra, barefoot, and long (knee length) shorts. I can't stand the itchy feeling of sweaty horse hair (and it gives me a rash) so I don't wear short shorts. 

But I have no lakes, so I usually ride early morning or late evening when it's really hot/humid as much for Soda as myself.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans and a tank top. I actually kind of like to get dressed up when I ride, lol. I wear a nice tank and any jeans, but I just like looking nice. I don't know why, guess I'm just a girl


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Capris and either a t-shirt or tank top. I have short paddock boots that I wear in the summer when I ride. Oh, plus my helmet.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

haha, I have never worn shorts to ride in. I just wear jeans/breeches and boots like I always do. For my lessons, the BO has an issue with tank tops (thinks they are 'sleazy') so its t shirts for me, but at home I wears tank tops.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have found that less isn't necessarily better. I always wear my jeans (not much option) though I do have some faded ones for days when it is really hot. For shirts, I wear a small cotton undershirt underneath a long sleeved light colored cotton shirt (button up). This keeps me so much cooler than wearing a t-shirt or tank top, plus I don't sunburn. The only thing I can complain about is that my feet get hot but working with greenies, flip flops aren't really an option LOL.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Clothes. I ride in clothes. All year. 

In the summer the only difference is the thickness of the clothes.

Still jeans, not lined, still half chaps and boots. T-shirt instead of sweat shirt, etc.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

You think it's hot where you live? No it's not! For me, 95 is picnic weather! 95 is cool outside in the summer! lol. Try Arizona, 115 outside. THAT is HOT!
I wear breeches and half chaps plus a tank top. I usually don't ride until around 7, though, so it's only like 100 out then. haha


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I buy exercise stretch pants for summer, those tights that we saw that was so popular last year - those. They are cotton, thin and cool, plus cheap. I can wear them out without worrying about cost.

Anyways, I wear those, a sports bra and a tank top.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a shirt made of wicking material that keeps me pretty cool and doesn't stick like normal t-shirts and tank tops. But it's white and I always make such a mess of it I wash it everytime after I wear it so I usually end up wearing a tank top and putting on lots of sunscreen of course. I wear my thinner breeches and half chaps, I don't like riding in shorts.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

tank tops and jeans, sometimes capris =) it doesn't get that hot here so usually jeans.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Short-sleeved shirts.
I would never wear shorts, though my breeches normally wick-away moisture and keep me cool.
That's like...90's ish, but 90's isn't too hot. If it's like..in the 100's I probably wouldn't ride for horse's sake.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm along the coast in TX so even if it's only 95 out it feels like 105 because of the humidity. But I allways ride in jeans and a t-shirt and boots. oh and of course a sports bra.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

^ Agreed here.

Less exposes more skin to harmful UV rays, which makes you sweat more, dehydrating you and making you feel icky. Sometimes it's better to wear more, drink lots of water, and get shaded. Put a hat over your helmet or something, and buy wicking material. Tight tight t-shirts will soak up sweat and then above it wear a loose long-sleeved shirt. It'll act like an AC ^^


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I wear shorts to ride in the super heat. We almost always ride out early but by the time were heading for home, Im always happy to be in shorts and not jeans! I wear my mans "A" shirts and a high performance sports bra. Its one of the fuller coverage ones that if it gets too crazy hot, I can ride home in it alone. (were in the country and if I rode naked no one would know  I wear one of those old lady sun hats to ride in because I chose to ride without a helmet. I sunscreen myself every day...spring summer fall and winter. I am fair skinned and burn easily.

Now just put this picture together from bottom to top and get yourself a giggle. 

Full Ariat lace-up boots. Past my ankles
Busted jean shorts with holes...they are about knee length
Pasty white legs from sunscreen 
A 'wife-beater' tank top
A silver and black industrial strength sports bra 
An old lady, big as at the Derby hat...

All on a jet black horse that attracts the sun. Its amazing people dont stop me to take pictures...im sure i look like a model!


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats hilarious, you just about perfectly described me except add a riding helmet and sunglasses to that get-up. My children don't want to be seen with me.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Ha ive looked ridiculous going to Sages house this sumeer to ride around. I threw on athletic shorts a tanktop and cowboy boots or converse! i call that a little funny!!


----------

